# Stripers tips for pier/brige



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new to fishing for stripers in Virginia. I don't have a boat so I only fish from a pier/bridge. Just wanted to know what type of cut bait should I use for striper this time of year and what type of rig? Also what lures work best from piers for striper. I went out today and baught two bucktails and two poppers. Are these good lures for the piers and if so how should I work them? Also where can I get fresh cut bait around the Hampton/Norfolk area? Also has anyone used Gulp Herring cut bait? I was thinking about trying it.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Menhaden on a fish finder rig is your go to "bait" this time of year, but it is much more fun to use artificials for striper when they start to make a better showing. Poppers are great for catching striper at night and early morning under lights and around structure. And bucktails are good but I usually add a rubber shad to them or tip them with a strip of bait. Storm Shad are another popular striper lure, i have had great results with them. Diving plugs- rapalas, rebels are good, as well as spoons. 

Good Luck


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome. This should be in the bible. adp gave good advice.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Bait: Fresh menhaden or mullet. Cast net your own bait or go to a tackle store or seafood store. 

Single hook lures: Storm shads 5" to 6". Bucktail with pork or 6" curl tail grub trailer. Jig head with Zoom bubblegum pink Super Fluke or Gulp.

Treble hook lures: Mirrolure, Yozuri, Gotcha, Rat-L-Trap, Cordell Red Fin, Super Strike Little Neck Popper, Spoons, Bomber.

From a pier I would start with a single hook lure with a slow to moderate retrieve. You don't want your lures dragging the bottom so choose the appropriate weight for the conditions. Throw out lures and retrieve through the light line.


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

*leadar?*

So do you guys tie leadars to your line when throwing lures? I have 10lb test and that seems kind of light for a big striper over 20lbs. and was thinking about adding a 12inch 20lb flourcarborn leadar to it just in case a run acrose one of those big boys.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

You can also use spanish macks and bluefish chunks for stripers.

Use the appropriate pound test for the size stripers you expect to catch. I would use 15 - 20# test for schoolies , but would be willing to go up if I got bit-off, or cut-off ( Max. 40# test floro).

Leader pound test would be adjusted according to bottom structure and size of fish expected.

With lures , personally , I almost always use floro .

Fishwander


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

drum said:


> So do you guys tie leadars to your line when throwing lures? I have 10lb test and that seems kind of light for a big striper over 20lbs. and was thinking about adding a 12inch 20lb flourcarborn leadar to it just in case a run acrose one of those big boys.


Drum I'm not sure what you are doing but what I am using is 14lb test line on a 6 1/2 to 7 ft rod a 4000 series Daiwa reel. I tie some 20lb to 25lb test floro to my main line using a spider hitch and no name knot to join the two lines from there I tie direct on the floro my lure. The shocker line (a 3 ft piece of floro) is tie to the lure.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Bait: Fresh menhaden or mullet. Cast net your own bait or go to a tackle store or seafood store.
> 
> Single hook lures: Storm shads 5" to 6". Bucktail with pork or 6" curl tail grub trailer. Jig head with Zoom bubblegum pink Super Fluke or Gulp.
> 
> ...



for fish feeding on top this is correct. You dont want your lures on the bottom. But if you want the bigger fish drag that shad along the bottom!


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

I use 30# braid with a long leader of 15# mono, usually Berkeley Big Game. That way if I get a snag, the mono will break and save the braid. Also I can keep re-tying until the mono leader gets to about 2 ft. On another rod/reel I just use 15# Ande mono. Basically if you just use any plastic that imitates a baitfish or bucktail jig you will do well. I see alot of people out at the piers using double bucktail setups and doing well also.


----------



## johnkelley17 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've also found that schoolie striper are a little tackle shy. Minimize use of barrel swivels and snap swivels. Learn the non slip loop knot for top water action.


----------

